
Solar power cost down 25% in five months - jonbaer
https://electrek.co/2016/09/26/solar-power-cost-down-25-in-five-months-theres-no-reason-why-the-cost-of-solar-will-ever-increase-again/?href=
======
fred_is_fred
This article is from 4 months ago, wonder what the change is since then.

